# My apologies



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I should like to apologize for my behaviour the other night. 

Connie and Selena, I am truly sorry that I caused you so much work and that I didn't abide by the rules. Each time the thread was locked it seemed to goad me to rant on further and further.

Nancy Jocoy is right about the "ignore function". I always thought that I didn't need it and that I would not allow certain posts to get under my skin. Well, I guess I am not as smart as I thought I was.

I assure you that this will never happen again.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

glad you're back


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Just sober up? You must be hung-over as hell. I like milk shakes when im hung-hover


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Gillian...it is the past...

Glad to see your back.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Just sober up? You must be hung-over as hell. I like milk shakes when im hung-hover



****! I was eating yogurt and berries when i read this... did you know yogurt can come out of your nose? I didn't until now. BTW- it stings.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> ****! I was eating yogurt and berries when i read this... did you know yogurt can come out of your nose? I didn't until now. BTW- it stings.


 
Ha, now that’s funny


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> ****! I was eating yogurt and berries when i read this... did you know yogurt can come out of your nose? I didn't until now. BTW- it stings.


F**K yogurt! Milk shakes is where it's at!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> F**K yogurt! Milk shakes is where it's at!


For the snorting-out-the-nose thing, or in general?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Glad you didn't go Gillian, plus, look at all the crack and banter and participation.....

Sometimes it's just best to hang loose for a bit, or poke fun instead at someone you know who can take it..someone like Chris or Gerry or Howard or not Don, or Bob, or or or or .....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You´re a forum addict. Cannot stay away. HA HA


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here, for you.

http://purinaanimalallstars.yahoo.com/?v=8001692


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here, for you.
> 
> http://purinaanimalallstars.yahoo.com/?v=8001692


Hey Gillian, that's a peace offering if I've ever seen one!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

apologies accepted. brave to it this way.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What did I miss or should we leave well enough alone. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

G- 
The bigger the prize the bigger the journey. Now, go slow and see what happens...<translate please!>


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You´re a forum addict. Cannot stay away. HA HA



Now that's funny coming from someone with NINE Thousand
FIVE Hundred posts on this Forum alone


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> G-
> The bigger the prize the bigger the journey. Now, go slow and see what happens...<translate please!>


Just say no Howard.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Just say no Howard.


Is “no” what he was trying to say? Im starting to think some of you guys are sitting home doing acid or something.. 
Gerry who is in your tag picture?


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Thomas I thought the same damn thing!!!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Just say no Howard.


I think it's time we either do an intervention or get a translator for Howie III . That guy's in to some heavy sh** !


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I think it's time we either do an intervention or get a translator for Howie III . That guy's in to some heavy sh** !


Not sure what sort of shit I'm starting the think it might some bad shit


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Not sure what sort of shit I'm starting the think it might some bad shit


 
You might want to reread this, I think? Because if it is right then that means im screwed up and your alright. But right now I think you’re screwed up and im all right. But one of us is screwed up, I think?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Now that's funny coming from someone with NINE Thousand
FIVE Hundred posts on this Forum alone 

Yes, but you have 1400 chasing down lee and butch. Think about that for a moment.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Now that's funny coming from someone with NINE Thousand
> FIVE Hundred posts on this Forum alone
> 
> Yes, but you have 1400 chasing down lee and butch. Think about that for a moment.


I didn't know he was chasing me. I hope he is one of the fat ones so I can out run him.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Now that's funny coming from someone with NINE Thousand
> FIVE Hundred posts on this Forum alone
> 
> Yes, but you have 1400 chasing down lee and butch. Think about that for a moment.



Sorry Jeff,

I don't have 140 posts concerning both of them combined
much less 1400.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I didn't know he was chasing me. I hope he is one of the fat ones so I can out run him.:-D


Different Lee. Jeff is referring to Harold "LEEtle Man" Robinson.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Gerry who is in your tag picture?


Davids helper


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This was a post about Gillian's apology. 
Thank You Gillian.
Thread closed!


----------

